# Arthur Salwey on the duty of patriots to promote the covenanted national reformation



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 20, 2021)

... For there is a Nobility which is divine, and supernatural, whereof God is the top of the kin, and Religion, the Root, in regard of which all other Nobility is but a mere shadow: It would be a sad thing (Noble Senators) if after the hearing of so many soul searching Sermons out of this place, if after so much good done by you unto the Kingdom in the work of Reformation, any of you should remain in an unregenerate condition, if any of you should be like the builders of the Ark, who provided for the safety of others, but could not save themselves from perishing by the Deluge. Consider I beseech you (worthy Christians) that the Vows of God are upon you, you have abjured Neutrality in your late Solemn Covenant, far be it from any of you to glory in a lukewarm indifferency, as if it were a piece of singular policy. They who thus glory in their shame, shall one day be ashamed of this their glory.

You have with your tongues renounced this Neutrality, and indifferency as detestable. Follow the Lord in promoting a National Reformation. You have an admirable pattern, the zealous Prophet _Elijah,_ a man of such transcendent zeal, that to heighten the expression thereof, some have legendred of him, that when he drew his mother’s breasts, he was seen to suck in fire: I wish from my soul that a double portion of his spirit, may be given unto you, that you may act in his power, and spirit: _Elijah_ opposed Idolatry and oppression, so doe ye, down with _Baal’s_ altars, down with _Baal’s_ priests: do not (I beseech you) consent unto a toleration of _Baal’s_ worship in this Kingdom upon any politick consideration whatsoever; I have heard that you have already Voted that you will never give your consent to the toleration of the Romish Mass in this Kingdom. ...

For more, see Arthur Salwey on the duty of patriots to promote the covenanted national reformation.


----------

